# Aldi Alert: Stockpot, bar fridge



## Bribie G (12/2/13)

On sale Saturday. 10.5L I need a new stockpot, I ruined the old ALDI one by leaving it on the gas - dry - after using it for curry - for 2 hours <_< and the thick base has started to come away from the body and it won't sit on my Kambrook brewery hotplate any more.

If you are going to get one 10L stockpot in your life, get this one. It's the Mercedes of stockpots.

I can't see what the dimensions of the bar fridge are, if they have one out of the box on Saturday I'll see if it will fit a FV and post from my phone. Watch this space. :excl:


----------



## Truman42 (12/2/13)

This bar fridge?





This freezer looks like the go too. you could fit two ferementers in here one above the other. Or make a decent kegerator out of it.


----------



## woodwormm (12/2/13)

all i can say is thank f#ck Aldi just announced today they're coming to Adelaide... now South ozzies can get in on some cheap brew equipment! 

as an aside, saw some cheap chest freezers at Masters the other day (passing through mt gambier - masters not in adelaide yet)


----------



## m3taL (12/2/13)

Good old Adelaide 30mins behind in time, but 30 years behind everyone else


----------



## TidalPete (12/2/13)

Nobody's mentioned the ss Aldi electric jug in the same catalogue (1.7 litre & going for under $15 from memory?) which may, or may not, fit one of those flash ss HEX coils doing the rounds.
Wish Aldi would hurry up & put another vacumn sealer on special.


----------



## thenymang (12/2/13)

Can't tell if that freezer has removable shelves. Some of them can't be removed, which makes it unusable.


----------



## langaandy (12/2/13)

thenymang said:


> Can't tell if that freezer has removable shelves. Some of them can't be removed, which makes it unusable.


^^^ can be removed easily maybe, EVERYTHING can be removed. ;D


----------



## pimpsqueak (12/2/13)

Even when the refrigerant is running through line which forms the shelf?
Modify, yes. Remove, no.


----------



## Bribie G (12/2/13)

printed forms section said:


> all i can say is thank f#ck Aldi just announced today they're coming to Adelaide... now South ozzies can get in on some cheap brew equipment! as an aside, saw some cheap chest freezers at Masters the other day (passing through mt gambier - masters not in adelaide yet)


 :icon_offtopic: Never mind the brew equipment, you will save so much money on food and general household stuff your jaw will drop. Most of their groceries and nearly all their dairy and fresh meat is Aussie, just rebadged with their own trademarked names. The quality is the same or better than the Coles and Woolies "own brand" variants but the same price as their no-frills (which seem to be disappearing) cheaper generics. Meat can be a bit hit or miss, but veg and dairy staples are brilliant. And no, the profits don't go back to Germany, well not for the forseeable future,  every cent of profit earned here goes to re invest in new stores and distribution centres, such as SA. No affiliation.


----------



## sp0rk (12/2/13)

There's an Aldi being built less than a 5 minute drive away from me 
it was a bit of a pain in the arse driving 15 minutes across town (on a good day) to get to the other one (first world problems...)


----------



## Bribie G (12/2/13)

The company policy is that an Aldi store will be built wherever there is a catchment area of 10,000 people. They need to build a distribution Centre in SA which could be a bit of a wait, then it will be on.
Also you SA mob will be in for a surprise, they build all their stores to German specs, just as if the store is in Hamburg or Berlin. So no fast build concrete slabs, nope your local store will be double skinned Besser block then brick, a big steel roof, and an "airlock" system so you have to go through sliding doors into a sort of hallway or vestibule, then more sliding doors into the supermarket itself. Familiar to anyone in the UK or Europe, it's to keep the snow storms out of the store :lol:


----------



## Florian (12/2/13)

Don't forget all those German foods they bring in, starting with chocolate and ending with Knaeckebrot, Rotkohl, Bockwurst, Leberwurst, Bretzeln and so many more.

I'd be lost without them here.


----------



## woodwormm (12/2/13)

i lived in nsw for a year a decade ago... i remember their stores being pretty rudimental and fruit veg was pretty ordinary. but in 2003 a laptop in a pallet stack at the checkout for 500 bucks was pretty special...


----------



## Bribie G (12/2/13)

Typical lineup in Taree waiting for Aldi to open. Didn't mind queuing behind the chick in the lilac hoodie and the painted on tights - could have opened at 11 for all I was concerned


----------



## komodo (14/2/13)

Am I the only person that hates Aldi?
Product is shit.
Their gear they have on weekly specials is always sold out before you get a chance to get there OR it never came to your local store.

Good stock pots available from catering suppliers can be had for about double the price and far better quality than the shit available from aldi.
I bought something like this http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Stock-Pot-12lt-Stainless-Steel-Commercial-Grade-/290634524101?pt=AU_Cookware_Bakeware&hash=item43ab2ae5c5 for $50 delivered. Its brilliant.

I've got a crofton or what ever the aldi brand is teflon coated frypan mum picked up for me cause she liked hers so much. Its crap. Its buckled the outside has gone a whiteish colour and I could have picked up a non-stick robinox for similar money and I know which I'd prefer.


----------



## Bribie G (14/2/13)

As a regular customer, I generally find Aldi stuff to be pretty good quality - it strikes me as Target quality but at KMart prices - and never had to take anything back, sorry you've bombed out on some purchases. They have a 12 month return policy on most items if you keep the docket.
I agree that you have to be there early as it can be a feeding frenzy sometimes on a Wednesday and a Saturday (specials day) and the Aldi-ites queue early - for example a pair of sheepskin car seat covers for $39 that I bought recently, they would have been gone in an hour.

My original Crofton cast aluminium saucepan and frypan set I bought four years ago is still going full strength and is of equal quality to a $90 frypan that I bought from a kitchen store.

One thing I have noticed is that when they have a popular item on a really good special - for example LCD TV etc, they now tend to get in a pallet load. I expect it has taken them time to get a feel of the local market depending where the store is.

I don't know if you have ever seen or handled an Aldi stockpot, it really is good quality with riveted handles and a thick base - it looks the equal of that Ebay one - I'll be queuing for mine on Saturday


----------



## bum (14/2/13)

Komodo said:


> Am I the only person that hates Aldi?
> Product is shit.


I don't _hate_ them but I won't buy their meat, fruit or vegetables. They're okay for their packaged stuff (for the price) but we don't buy much packaged stuff anyway.

I love the absolute freakshow that their catalogues are though. Almost always good for a laugh.


----------



## Batz (14/2/13)

bum said:


> I don't _hate_ them but I won't buy their meat, fruit or vegetables. They're okay for their packaged stuff (for the price) but we don't buy much packaged stuff anyway.
> 
> I love the absolute freakshow that their catalogues are though. Almost always good for a laugh.


We shop there for certain items and find the savings great.
I bought a leg of lamb there that would have been one of the best I have ever bought, the next one was the worst. I really like their snaggers though.

batz


----------



## scottc1178 (14/2/13)

I love Aldi...

it is awesome in every way.

.. except their batteries... bought a massive maglite about 6 months ago, filled it with 6 D sized aldi batteries, tried to turn it on last night, no joy. opened it up, they had all leaked and corroded, to the point that I couldn't remove them from the torch without taking it outside and bashing the fark out of it, so hard against the concrete that i thought i would destroy the torch, and i mean really slamming it into the slab... it's a testament to maglite's quality that it survived!!

everything else i've bought there has been awesome, including MSA eye filet, which was something ridiculously low like $19.99/kg. i made fillet mignon (with aldi bacon) out of it and a bernaise sauce (with adli eggs and butter)... freakin superb. the savings are worth it alone, but a lot of the time the product is actually better than you will find elsewhere... except the goddamn batteries {shakes fist at the sky}...

yay aldi.

*should mention the maglite was actual maglite brand and not from aldi.

*also aldi in europe is wicked. bought an 8 pack of 500ml bitburger in rome for something like $8 australian.


----------



## doon (14/2/13)

The highland grass fed steak is some of the best steak I have eaten and has won awards in australia. 

10 years ago all meat and veg etc was shocking I find it pretty damn good now


----------



## bum (14/2/13)

Maybe I'll give their meat another go sometime.


----------



## doon (14/2/13)

Highland park I think the brand is they have a range if steaks and mince. Aldi had turkey mince as a special once which was really good. Cant comment on all the other meat.


----------



## scottc1178 (14/2/13)

marinated pork fillet is pretty good too...


----------



## Bribie G (16/2/13)

Got the lovely thing home, it's really top notch quality as with the first one (which I can still use on gas, but the newie is for my Kambrook portable hotplate to do cereal mashes, reboil wort, make curry base gravies etc).

The fridges unfortunately were all in cartons and they didn't have one open at the Taree branch so I couldn't check the internal dimensions. When I walked in at 9 am there was still a pallet load 2 high, and 15 minutes later there were none. Guy bought five of them with his Mrs guarding his stash while he wheeled them out to his truck one at a time :blink: and another joker bought 3 with him and a couple of fat sons wheeling them out to the checkout like a conga line - faced with that feeding frenzy I guess even the best organised and prepared store can't guarantee stock. :huh: AFAIK Aldi don't have a "reasonable individual purchase limits observed" thingo on their specials like some stores do - not that they probably ever enforce it.

You should have seen them on the Saturday before Analog got switched off here and Aldi had 32 inch LCDs for a stupid price, and two pallets of them as well.


----------



## Goldenchild (16/2/13)

Not sure if its popped up on the forum yet but aldi has next saturday the 23rd

vac sealers-$70 (1yr warranty)
rolls of bags 2x28cmx5m-$15


----------



## Bribie G (16/2/13)

Hmm never mind the hops, I've always wanted to get into Sous Vide cooking (Think Hog's Breath 18 hour cooked steak).


----------



## GuyQLD (18/2/13)

Was in Aldi tonight picking up something for dinner and came across the stockpots - Wasn't really in the mood for a new stockpot but my 10L one is a camp jobby that's pretty thin and all banged up. 

I was actually somewhat impressed with the Aldi stockpot.... so I grabbed it.


----------



## Florian (18/2/13)

I grabbed one only to find out at home that it had a few small dings near the bottom and was somewhat deformed so the lid doesn't fit properly. 

That'll teach me to open the box before leaving the store. Now I need to go back before they run out.

To be fair I must add that that's only the second time in my 33 year history of Aldi shopping that I'm not entirely satisfied.


----------



## canon1ball (19/2/13)

Bribie G said:


> feeding frenzy sometimes on a Wednesday and a Saturday (specials day)


According to a German friend they call those specials days *ALDI DAY* in Germany.


----------



## Phoney (19/2/13)

Aldi apparently have award winning cheeses too. Although the cheesemakers appeared to be cheesed off about that.




> Specialist cheesemakers say the success of supermarket Aldi at the Sydney Royal Cheese and Dairy Show will devalue the awards.
> Aldi won 49 medals at the awards, including eight gold, and was named the competition's most successful dairy exhibitor.
> But president of the Specialist Cheesemakers' Association, Carla Meurs, says the awards may mislead consumers as they don't give any information about who is actually making the cheese.
> "It's a problem across the whole food industry and now in the cheese industry as well, where we have supermarket rebranding or using generic brands for cheese products that are often actually produced by small manufacturers or medium manufacturers in Australia," she said.
> ...


----------



## felten (19/2/13)

canon1ball said:


> According to a German friend they call those specials days *ALDI DAY* in Germany.


Or is it aldi tag?


----------



## Bribie G (19/2/13)

German operates on compound nouns such as: _*Rindfleischetikettierungsüberwachungsaufgabenübertragungsgesetz *_so I've no doubt it's Alditag 
Totally off topic but I love the German language, despite the fact that my German Teacher was Austrian. They make you wait for 20 minutes for the verb - which is probably an excellent thing and guaranteed to get you in a slather of anticipation:

Today on the way to the Supermarket fifteen dwarfs doing body painting on fifteen schoolgirls of well above legal age fellating a fair number of escaped prisoners I saw.

Florian will advise :beerbang:


----------



## Batz (19/2/13)

> I love the German language, despite the fact that my German Teacher was Austrian.


He not the only Austrian.


----------



## Brew Matt (19/2/13)

TidalPete said:


> Wish Aldi would hurry up & put another vacumn sealer on special.


 Vacuum food sealer in the latest catalogue $69.95. I was thinking you could get something a little better quality for a few dollars more, but interested in any feedback. They have a pack of 2 Sealer Rolls 2 X 28cd x 5m for $14.99 - I was going to ask if the rolls are good value?


----------



## QldKev (19/2/13)

Bribie G said:


> Hmm never mind the hops, I've always wanted to get into Sous Vide cooking (Think Hog's Breath 18 hour cooked steak).



Watch out for botulism 


Jump to 8:20


----------



## TidalPete (19/2/13)

Glad you brought this up Brew Mat.
My research showed that these Vacuum sealers on sale at Aldi next Saturday (Also on sale at Big Dub here ATM) have been getting a lot of negative reviews & so I'm giving them a miss.
Getting one of these -- http://www.thegoodguys.com.au/buyonline/Sunbeam_Food_Saver_Vac_VS4300  tomorrow for less than the advertised price. :super:
Have emailed here -- http://www.thepackagingcentre.com.au/collections/frontpage/products/channel-bag-roll-200mm to be sure their bags suit before buying.

Off- topic --- Still having trouble getting these bloody links to do my bidding. ^_^


----------



## hsb (19/2/13)

Those packaging centre rolls are pretty tiny. Only 200mm.


----------



## TidalPete (19/2/13)

hsb said:


> Those packaging centre rolls are pretty tiny. Only 200mm.


Good enough for hops ATM.
Happy if anyone can direct me to a cheap source of wider rolls suitable for a Sunbeam vacuum.


----------

